# Your favorite horse picture xDD



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

so far (only had horse for 6 months!) I like this one. I'd bought him a new rug and he'd managed to pull it off and stand on it - so it was covered in you-know-what. I got my camera and waited for him to 'pose' so I could get a shot of the rug, as I was taking the pic I said "what have you got to say for yourself?" during the delay that you get with a digital camera he moved and I got this shot of him laughing at me. the cheeky so and so!! :lol:












he was standing like this 








(this was after rug had been cleaned!)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome motion picture Twistedd!

Lobelia- That is too funny! He looks so cute and mischevious! I laughed when you said he took off his blankie and stood on it. I can't get my horse to walk or stand on a blue tarp! Well, I did, but it took work. 

But the truth with horses, it's just so funny, everything is a new situation. They have no problem standing on a tarp by themselves. They will get used to it, but suddenly, when they are being led, or rode, and there is that same tarp, it's a new situation, freak out time. Haha, then you have to get them used to it all over again! Gotta love em!

Anyway, my favorite picture..... hmmm, 









this has to be one of them. It looks like he's on drugs! Plus he has weeds hanging out of his mouth, haha!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Lobelia- That is too funny! He looks so cute and mischevious! I laughed when you said he took off his blankie and stood on it. I can't get my horse to walk or stand on a blue tarp! Well, I did, but it took work.


I'd bet if I tried to get him to walk on something he'd throw a fit! :lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

It's my favorite, just because my mare is my favorite.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

this is my fave, she looked so happy in this one and the sun was setting behind her...


----------



## littlebigred (Nov 6, 2009)

My two(2) favorite guys. My OTTB adopted in April and my husband who I met 20 years ago


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Littlebigred, that picture is wonderful! The clouds in the back look really cool with your gorgeous horse!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Love this one I took of my coaches bubby. He's a hannoverian gelding by Rituel. At 2 years old he is now 16.1 1/2hh, with HUGE joints and plently more growing to do, he's going to be one big boy but man can this guy move and sit on his backside, he's got super hindlegs!!









Then there's my little welshie mare! She was my first pony and I can't bare to sell her, she's 21 now and living out her years happily up to her knees in grass









Then there's poor old Garthon, 26 year old andalusian who was put down late last year due to old age.









And of course Tatiana, who, as her name suggests, was a bit of a snobby little princess who nearly killed me a number of times thanks to a little tantrum about very trivial matters  Apparently she is trying to kill me with a stick in this instance!


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, you guys have some really beautiful horses !


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No idea why, but I just like this pic of my horse!









And a favorite of our other horse, because he looks so silly!









And finally, a pic of our mule when she was a baby, she's just to cute!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

These are my two faves of Caleb:
Caleb in December, his first day with his new herd (he only wore his halter under supervision for a few hours, so that if something were to go wrong he could be caught easily)









And here is one of my mom riding him this summer. I love how relaxed he looks with a nice little crook in his tail.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the first one is Brodie and the second is Maddy ... it's hard to pick a fav!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

My favorite pic of my little old man(I've had him for 6+ years) is yet to be taken but... my favorite of my big baby(Got him end of march this year) is right....
Here!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok. These are may favorites because they are just fun.  Tink's Mr. Big Stuff was an orphan. His momma never even got up after having him, but he is VERY healthy. Anyways, in the first picture we had an ice storm when he was only a couple of days old. He lived in our horse trailer so that he was right next to the house for a while, but that was too cold. So he came in the house. We just put down a tarp and shaving, and I carried his butt up and down the stairs for him to go play for a few hours every day. He also came back and forth to school with me to have constant monitoring for the first week of his life.  The others are of him and my little brother playing with his ball. He needed a toy since he was in our backyard with the dogs, and he had no problem with us doing anything to him.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Heres my favorite picture of my Appy gelding Dakota, that I lost Oct 5th of this year. I miss him more than words can say.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 2 favorites. The first one I think shows that unbridled grace, passion, and beauty of a horse. 









In the Second I told her a really funny joke


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Nice photo's everyone 

These are my two favourites of Abby. They show are personailty really well. 



















Now, My two favourite of Chester.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my favorite photos I have taken.

I adore this horse and he's so black he's purple in the right light.











Favorite photo of my personal horse, Eric. It just shows me how much he has improved and flourished since I got him in August as a pile of bones.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my fave of Night Heat. I told her she was a brat and well, you can see what she did haha


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

This was taken yesterday, it was 18 degrees out so it was pretty warm for November. He's not my horse but I love him like he is haha. 









This was taken in October I think









This is from a schooling show at the barn haha


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Do we have to pick just ONE favorite?! I'll try...

This one really shows Eve's good nature to any new training task I show her...this was our first time long reining out in the yard and she was like "meh, now what?"









I just love this one...









There are more favs but I'll stick to two LOL

Cinder - the love of my life. Now retired, but she's earned it!









And this will FOREVER be a fav pic...Cinder with her favorite little man, my mom's mini gelding! They're hilariously inseperatable!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

This is my horse Ty 
I love this picture of him because of how beautiful he looks. hehe!
The second pic is of Candi. She just came to me a week ago so i do not have that many pics of her.
HP:wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My new favorite picture of Denny:










I love this picture because it shows how well he can move:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Aw love the foal pics ... 

JDI that's one handsome horse you've got!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> JDI that's one handsome horse you've got!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

eventing: the pic of Cider and the mini is so cute!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Denny is so cute! ^^

This is my favorite picture of Robbie, he just looks so cutee. :]










And this one is my favorite of me and him jsut cause he looks so perfect haha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Blush! I LOVE your avatar and signature, you've got yourself a nice looking horse there too!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a photo freak, so I'll limit myself to three favorite pictures of Thumper .
I LOVE this one, because it just shows his cuddly personality so well <3.








When you are wrapping his legs in his stall, he'll stick his head down and 'help' you with the wraps, or curl his head around like he is up here to give you a 'hug'. He's such a snuggle bunny!








^I love this one; he just has such a commanding presence here even though he's actually only a 15.2hh horsie . He also looks so happy because he absolutely LOVES jumping!








^I also love how healthy and shiny he looks here! It also shows how much we've improved in a year . When I first rode him, we couldn't even walk around the arena without him hollowing out and trotting away with me.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

*Well everyone has such cute photos!!!!! Here are my favorites!





































































Sorry i have alot
*


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

some photography i did..... so sorry that last one is huge........

and i have other faves but i think i'll limit myself


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

here are mine..

this is my all-time favourite of kainne so far =D
but I'm sure there'll be more to come:











and I love seeing this picture of Kainne just because I'm always amazed at the huge changes in him since I brought him home..this was him that very day:











buddy I think..the summer before last? not too shabby for an old guy, eh?



















and these pictures of buddy and kainne:



















and here's kainne and rocky when they lived next to each other for a short time xD height difference!!











and some rocky pictures:


































































cont..


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

just a few..not too many..=D
it's so hard to narrow it down!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This one. Even though I don't like the background


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you kchfuller  The relationship that Cinder has with Mini Man is like none other I've seen...he's so bold with her, he'll scoot right under her belly and she'll lift her belly up and let him! It's adorable...going to be hard when I eventually take Cinder away from the farm, but he's good buddies with my mom's QH/arab mare so I think it'll be ok! I was so happy with that shot...just perfect!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you to the Mod who fixed that giant pic of mine!!!

here it is smaller


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Got a new fave pic! Its my boy Dhom i just took it today!







My Fave!!







Second fave he was like "what are you doin back there mom?"


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*My fave threhttp://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=40065e*

Here are my babies the first one is crystal and it just show here personality so well








she had just bucked and i was rolling my eye lol 
and of couse you have to have an *** shot








then angel my lil girl that was our last ride before she got a micro tare in her leg but it healing well







and her pretty face
gerry and crystal so sweet behind the biting and kicking


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't worry, the guns are fake. :lol:


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

These are my faves  



This is my first horse, Billy.







Blokie showing his true colours.







He just sniffed some dog poo then done the lip thing Lol







MAV-MAN!!







Paxton, He was VERY green.







i couldnt pick my best picture with my baby so i just picked this one 









Thanks  it was hard to choose haha


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^i love your roan!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my one of my favorites. My daughter and her pony Teddy. I have many, but I just did this one so it's my favorite now.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^omg that should be sent into some contest!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> My favorite pic of my little old man(I've had him for 6+ years) is yet to be taken but... my favorite of my big baby(Got him end of march this year) is right....
> Here!



not to hijack the thread in anyway, but OMG! this is the 3rd horse I have seen that is an identical to this horse I rode once and lives at this farm i used to go to (he is a bit dirty so you can't see his distinct markings as well and the girl, since she is not me is blocked. but you can see the acute similarity.) It makes me wonder, is there a line of these horses being bred somewhere? I never got the story of the horse at the farm I rode at though.










~AL615

ETA- the pic of icrazyboutu's horse didn't attach tho


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> ^omg that should be sent into some contest!


haha do you know of any? I so would!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i wish!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> This is my one of my favorites. My daughter and her pony Teddy. I have many, but I just did this one so it's my favorite now.


Look at that dirty bum! Too cute for words!

I think these are 2 of my fav:

Peek a boo!










Aren't ya gonna share?!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

AppyLover615 said:


> not to hijack the thread in anyway, but OMG! this is the 3rd horse I have seen that is an identical to this horse I rode once and lives at this farm i used to go to (he is a bit dirty so you can't see his distinct markings as well and the girl, since she is not me is blocked. but you can see the acute similarity.) It makes me wonder, is there a line of these horses being bred somewhere? I never got the story of the horse at the farm I rode at though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How big was that one? I have seen some his color but they have all been ponies and he is 18hh so the height doesnt match.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't remember how tall he was, but I saw one that looked just like him and your boy for sale in MD once. he is less than 17h if i remember correctly, but is BIG. we even wrapped the stirrups for the girl in the pics and they were still waaayyy too long for her legs, lol.

~AL615


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Some of my favorites of my boy, Java!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Cont'd, these are some of my favorite pictures I've taken of the horses where I board my horse.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, girls. My computer's being a stinker, so I'll have to give you the links.

This is my boy Kihei. He just looks so quirky in this picture that it always reminds me how much I love him (as if I needed reminding

Photo Gallery: Kihei, 2mos

This is his momma, Kate. She's an OTTB, and I have no idea what she wants to be be when she grows up, but I guess we'll find out. She just looks so majestic in this photo.

Photo Gallery: Kate, 8yrs

This is my venerable old beastie Sugar. This picture just reminds me how much fun she is.

Photo Gallery: Sugar, 21 yrs

You guys all have really beautiful horses. Every picture I've seen so far has been so lovely


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

both of my horses, running in the field. my friend who used to board with me took it. i like how they are running together, it was totally candid.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have so many favs! It is so hard to choose.


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Roanie <3


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

My girl, Fergie. :3


----------



## Finn88 (Aug 30, 2009)

My boy Finn...


----------



## Finn88 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oops, I meant to add this one...This is one of Finn's pasture mates, Dancer.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

oh i have so many lol. and i had a blast looking at everyone elses!

my favorite pic of my broodmare, Slim N Fit. we actually had this one blown up as a huge poster and its on our wall surrounded by all our win pictures from racing. 










this is my fav of Almagro. i dont have him anymore, but i plan to buy him when i get a house and enough money. i miss him so much.










this is a hard one, i cant decide which is my favorite of Dynamo Jin so i picked both these lol. when she was first meeting momma, and when she first stood up!


















my fav of La'Don Belle, standing with momma.










my fav of Stan O Polka










My fav of Hopdale Jive


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

my fav of Poor Doc Hall










my fav of Celebrity Mistress










fav of Talbotwesternflame












oh i forgot this one of my broodmare and my boyfriend. this is one of my all time fav pics.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

These are two pics of my first pony

I love this one, she stood and waited while I got my camera 










she looks so happy in this one!









and this was her "party piece"


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

rissa - i love the color affect . i have so many favorite shots but there all on a diffrent compter /:


----------

